# Is it a waste to fertilize before aeration?



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Like the subject says, I am about 2-3 weeks away from aerating my lawn and after that, I will be leveling my lawn. My concern is, my soil is pretty compacted right now and I am wondering if I should fertilize now, or wait until post-aeration before I level the lawn?

TIA


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, would fertilize 2-3 weeks before aeration at a rate that will allow another application soon after aeration is complete.

Aeration is stressful on the grass, so having some well fed healthier grass will be beneficial to the recovery of the lawn.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Great, I'll apply it this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

x2. Try to have grass actively growing and healthy before disturbing it mechanically.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I wouldn't do it 2-3 weeks prior to...I'd be more inclined to do it 2-3 days prior to. N is far too mobile to put it in place and expect it to still be there in 3 weeks . Are you using a slow or fast release? Obviously the fast release is going to give you a quicker recovery.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm on the fence about which one yo use. My first inclination is a slow release, but as you said, a quick release would provide quicker recovery. Which is great because I'm a bit nervous about ruining my lawn as this will be my first leveling project.

Regardless, I've seen members threads that have used both and in the end came out great.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

This is one of those cases where you have to factor in what it is that you want to achieve. When I aerify my greens, I need to have them back to normal in no less than 2 weeks - regardless of tine size/spacing. But I still think 3 weeks is a bit too far in advance - especially if you're expecting rainfall.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Because I am 100% liquid and no coated or polymerized N, I would ensure vigor before aeration and plan on one more application right after. Especially if disposal of material from the root zone is part of the aeration process.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Short term goal: get the lawn where it needs to be, or close too, so that aeration heals well and I have a good setup for leveling.

Long term: lawn is leveled so that I can use a reel mower. And actually see what you guys are talking about firsthand.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Simple program. 2..5 lb 21-0-0 per 1000 sq ft up to 5 days before aerating. Then 2..5 lb more right after. If a lawn has been scalped, sanded or aerated, fertilizer is applied. Especially in the case of scalping because what I see in the bags of material I am raking up and having hauled away are nutrients.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Simple program. 2..5 lb 21-0-0 per 1000 sq ft up to 5 days before aerating. Then 2..5 lb more right after. If a lawn has been scalped, sanded or aerated, fertilizer is applied. Especially in the case of scalping because what I see in the bags of material I am raking up and having hauled away are nutrients.


Thanks for making it easy!


----------

